

Dynatable.js: HTML5+JSON interactive table plugin - tilt
https://github.com/JangoSteve/jquery-dynatable

======
JangoSteve
Hey, author here. I've been working on this on and off for a couple years and
finally just released it this past week with new documentation. Please let me
know what you think and if you have any questions or feedback.

~~~
sriharis
Sweet! Looking to angularize it?

~~~
JangoSteve
Sure! One of the things I've been trying to do with dynatable is to make it
play nicely with other libraries by keeping the internals modular and opening
a lot of the internal API to the outside. Someone on Reddit has already opened
an issue on Github for Knockout support that I'm working with. If you could
open an issue, I'll take a look.

------
edlebert
The first thing I usually look for on projects like these is a "Click here for
demo"

~~~
emmelaich
It's there, scroll down on
[http://www.dynatable.com/](http://www.dynatable.com/), which is linked to
from the github page.

------
jordanlev
Hey, this looks great -- thanks for releasing it.

Can you explain the benefits (and drawbacks) of this compared to List.js
and/or DataTables.net (if you have any experience with those)?

